# my work for kids all world kids



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

live normal life,live your destiny!
Avni Alsancak


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Not a "black or white" guy, but think you are right here 

Yeah! Hell Life! (?


----------

